# Cellphone starts Gas Stove



## SIMBian (Nov 18, 2006)

No doubt my household insurance form will now start asking me if I use my mobile phone in the home 

http://trewmte.blogspot.com/2009/08/cellphone-starts-gas-stove.html

I quite like this trewmte.blogspot blog as it sometimes has interesting write ups these - very CSI

Cell Site Analysis (CSA) Images 
http://trewmte.blogspot.com/2009/08/cell-site-analysis-csa-images.html

Cell Site Analysis (CSA) Images Part 2
http://trewmte.blogspot.com/2009/08/cell-site-analysis-csa-images-part-2.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Personally, I think it's probably a crock.


----------



## SIMBian (Nov 18, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Personally, I think it's probably a crock.


You're probably right John, it could be a fake mobile which really is a cigarette lighter


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

MythBusters had a show on that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And they couldn't get it to ignite no matter how hard they tried.


----------

